# Amano shrimp vs. Black beard algae (BBA)



## Bolbi (Jan 19, 2020)

If you wonder how efficient Amano shrimps are against BBA, here is my story. This aquarium I have used as an experimental tank; fertilizer testing, CO2, photoperiod, water flow... Like the most of my experiments, it resulted in disaster. First there was a problem with green algae (Hair algae, GSA) which I managed to fix, but then BBA appeared. We all know how stubborn this algae is and it is difficult to eradicate it even when the cause is removed. Well, it can be done with some chemicals like direct spraying with H2O2 or Excel / Easy Carbo, but these chemicals can very easily kill some sensitive plants and especially mosses. I decided for a more natural approach and give Amano shrimps a chance. This is the result;

ADA Mini M tank (20 liters or 5.5 gallon). 16 young (about 2-3cm) Amano shrimps were introduced.










The photo was taken about 2 hours after that. You can notice the filter intake mesh was already cloged by BBA that Amano shrimps "trimmed". I had to clean it every day.










At this point 90% of BBA has been eliminated. I believe in next 5-7 days this tank will be algae free! 

You can see a whole photo journal on my Blog.


----------

